# Woot! Found a Blanding's Turtle today



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Came across this Blanding's Turtle today. I've seen less than 5 of these cool critters in my life. Just picked the little guy up for a snapshot and sent him on his way.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

We use it catch them growing up, we called them a box turtles long ago. Never knew the real name of them. Nice catch and release though.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Actually the box turtle is a seperate species. I find box turtles more frequently. They are a little smaller and have a more humped shell. Blandings are considered threatened and even endangered, depending on where you look. T


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

The yellow jaw is what I noticed first, thats what we use to catch. It should of had a yellow bellie with dark patches. Darn I was only like 10 or so I can't remember.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I've found two of them at our camp in Kalkaska Co. over the past 2-3 years. Another unique feature is the hinged lower shell, similar to box turtles. Cool creatures.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

I see a few of them every year, I think anyhow. They look similar. Especially that yellow lower jaw.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

good find man. i come across a few a year but i spend a lot of time in some prime habitat. they have been nearly eliminated from most of their range but still do well in some isolated areas.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

It has been observed of me that I could give a sh** less about the majority of the human race but I will stop a highway for a turtle. I ask, is that so wrong?


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

BirdieShooter said:


> It has been observed of me that I could give a sh** less about the majority of the human race but I will stop a highway for a turtle. I ask, is that so wrong?


 Nothing wrong with that. I stopped last year to move a softshell turtle off the road, it was about 18" across the shell. Plus my daughter got to check out the turtle up close.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

BirdieShooter said:


> It has been observed of me that I could give a sh** less about the majority of the human race but I will stop a highway for a turtle. I ask, is that so wrong?


its not so wrong at all. unfortunately however, you are in the minority and many people will go out of their way to hit a turtle.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

FishMichv2 said:


> its not so wrong at all. unfortunately however, you are in the minority and many people will go out of their way to hit a turtle.


why we should be able to shoot them. (not the turtles!)

I purpose a 3 month season, no bag limits on attorneys and politicians. 

WOW! I sure did get this thread off track :SHOCKED:

I have to go call my therapist :help:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

FishMichv2 said:


> its not so wrong at all. unfortunately however, you are in the minority and many people will go out of their way to hit a turtle.


A lot of %#@holes do....thats for sure...they deserve a good kick in the rear. I found a nice blandings a couple of years ago and got it off the road and they last year found a small wood turtle. I have a lot of respect for anyone who takes the time to help these animals off the road so they don't get run over.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Is this the same turtle? Found it crossing the road today.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I also agree that it's very important to rescue turtles when they're on the road.

People who try and go out of their way to run them over deserve the same fate. :rant:

And, while we're talking about turtles, what a great excuse to bring up one of the best You Tube videos ever. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y"]YouTube- Zombie Kid Likes Turtles[/nomedia]


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Had this one on Driveway friday, 12" front to back shell, moved to woods.
We called them wood turtles. _Sharp Claws!_ when they get ya between the fingers.

.








.


----------



## Perch_King (Apr 29, 2010)

I had the pleasure to see two last year both of which were laying eggs.


----------



## Tankster (Feb 25, 2010)

jimp said:


> Had this one on Driveway friday, 12" front to back shell, moved to woods.
> We called them wood turtles. _Sharp Claws!_ when they get ya between the fingers.


Here is a wood turtle, we found these a lot when we were kids. 










Here is another picture of a Blandings


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Tankster said:


> Here is a wood turtle, we found these a lot when we were kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, similar underside but rougher shell...there is a difference.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I happened to stop and shoo a little snapping turtle off of a two track this weekend. I'm surprised he did not get hit given all of the mushroom hunters up at the field trial area this weeeknd.


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

I found two of these turtles crawling on the lawn the same day up at my place in Harrison.


----------

